# Watermark Placement Inconsistency



## MacFly (Nov 24, 2010)

[font=calibri, verdana, helvetica, arial][size=12pt]Been a long time user of Mogrify and I recently have been running into an issue with in consistent placement of watermarks on a cropped image. Keep in mind, this has only happened recently and i can't figure out what i'm doing wrong.

 Correct Logo Placement: [color=#''''ff]http://johnphotography.zenfolio.com/img/s8/v11/p3128747'2-4.jpg
[/color]
 Incorrect Logo Placement: [color=#''''ff]http://johnphotography.zenfolio.com/img/s1'/v16/p6363'764-4.jpg
[/color]
 The incorrect image is obviously cropped. I have the logo set to resize 7% to the longest side. 

 What can I can I do to get this fixed? 

 I would just use the new watermark feature on LR, but I also need to add the text and bar at the bottom of my images.

 Thanks![/size][/font]


----------



## ukbrown (Nov 24, 2010)

A screen shot of your mogrify panes in LR might help


----------

